# تعلم طرق تنفيذ العبارات (Culverts) بالصور..



## abahre (5 يناير 2008)

اخواني المهندسين:
هذه بعض الصور التي التقطتها اثناء وبعد تنفيذ احدى العبارات على احد الطرق السريعه, حيث انني قمت باستلام هذه الاعمال( كمهندس استشاري)..
من الامور الاساسيه في عملية الاستلام:
1. استلام مساحي (اطوال وميول).
2. التأكد من وضع طبقه من الرمل اسفل العباره.
3. اخذ عينات من الخرسانه.
4. التأكد من تفريد الحديد وعدد القضبان.
5. التأكد من جودة المواد التي تستخدم كمواد لاحمه بين الانابيب.

طبعا هذا بأختصار شديد وببساطه..
وتحياتي لكم
م. اكرم عباهره:19:


----------



## louy79 (5 يناير 2008)

*شكرا*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس مدني 3107 (6 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياباش مهندس


----------



## المساح10 (10 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## التنين الناري (12 يناير 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لك ياباش مهندس


----------



## alrahede (12 يناير 2008)

شكراً ما قصرت اخوووي ولله


----------



## alali_abd (12 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (16 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (16 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## shrek (20 يناير 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (20 يناير 2008)

كفوووووووووووووووووو
وجزاااك الله كل خير


----------



## بسام اليمني (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكور أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مسلم جعفري (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفي جهدك المبذول


----------



## مرادعبدالله (11 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد العراقي (13 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد العراقي (13 أبريل 2008)

thansssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## abdolkadr (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا شكر اشكؤؤا شكرا


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (9 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا بس وين الشرح


----------



## عادلكو1985 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين يا شباب بس كنت عايز انزل كتاب عن العبارات الخرسانية بس م عرفت انزله ممكن حد يساعدني


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

سلمت يداك يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك الف الف عافيه


----------



## odwan (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف شكر وأنا في الحقيقة أعمل في برنامج تقييم العبارات ولدي نموذج لها وسأرفقه قريباً


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ALI..SS (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## iaia2100 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
بس هل نفذت البوكس سكشن؟


----------



## عبدالله ناجع (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يجزيك خير ياخوي على هذي الصور المفيده


----------



## لذة العيش (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم


----------



## عمرو فرحات الزهار (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## عمرو فرحات الزهار (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وجزالك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## عمرو فرحات الزهار (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م . الاء حرب (10 أبريل 2010)

:20:Good job


----------



## africano800 (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## علي الدبس (10 أبريل 2010)

يا عظيم الرجاء....يا رب السماء ....يا مجيب الدعاء..نصرك لاخواننا المجاهدين في فلسطين وغزه......يلا هي دعوه بس وين الملف ها ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر سالمان (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلا يا باشمهندس على الصور الجميلة دى


----------



## عمر علي 86 (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي اكرم على هذه الصور


----------



## أبو ماجد (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور اخي على الملف المرفق


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (24 أغسطس 2010)

عاشت ايدك اخي على هذا العمل الضخم


----------



## civil devel (24 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## talan77 (25 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## mdsayed (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا"


----------



## eng man eng (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله جنات النعيم أخي 
لكن لي تساؤل : ماهي فائدة الحوض الطوبي ( الحوض المبني ) ؟
_ الصورة الأخيرة في الملف المضغوط وماذا تسمى ؟


----------



## الساحق الاول (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير ومشكور


----------



## باذيب (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## elfaki (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## ماجد عطا (20 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamedazab (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engawyyy (7 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## saeed041 (7 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المختار الفلسطيني (7 مايو 2011)

منور يا هندسة


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdallha146 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم مشكورين علي المجهود انا جديد بالعمل رسام اتوكاد في الطرق اتمني منكم المساعده لي 
ومشكورين جدا


----------



## أبو أحمد. (11 نوفمبر 2012)

شكوور ياباش على المجهود بورك فيك


----------



## Mohd adam (5 فبراير 2014)

اعان الله الجميع وزاد علما فكل حريص علي المساعدة وافادة الجميع


----------



## moatef (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## عاشق الهيدروليك (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## moatef (5 فبراير 2014)

مجهود رائع


----------



## basim88 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا وفقك اللة


----------



## malek ghoush (6 فبراير 2014)

جزالك الله خيرا
:68:


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

